# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Làm sao để mua được vé máy bay khuyến mại

## pt2135

Ve may bay giá khuyến mãi  là sự lựa chọn của rất nhiều hành khách đi máy bay. Tuy vậy công việc tìm kiếm vé máy bay  giá rẻ nhiều khi hết sức phức tạp.Bởi vì Giá vé máy bay  liên quan  rất nhiều vào các điều kiện của các hàng bay. Thí dụ  như giá vé máy bay của Vietnam Airlines nhiều khi lại rẻ hơn  giá vé  máy bay của những  hãng hàng không khác như VietJet . Mỗi hãng hàng không lại có rất nhiều kiểu giá Vé máy bay  khác nhau. Loại vé máy bay có giá rẻ nhất của Vietnam Airlines là Super Saver, của Jetstar là Starter - Hot Fare, của VietJet là PromotionVé đi vào cuối tuần luôn luôn có giá  cao hơn ngày thường. Hay vé bay đến  các điểm du lịch nổi tiếng như  Nha Trang giá luôn mắc hơn ngày thường  vào ngày tết.Nói tòm lại giá vé máy bay rẻ hay cao phụ thuộc vào rất nhiều yếu tố khách quan và nói chung là quá khó đặt được nó nếu bạn tự tìm kiếm nó trên các website của các hãng hàng không.Tuy nhiên bạn cũng đừng chán nản. Bởi vì Công ty Hải Đăng đã thiết kế website Bay247.vn với nhiều chức năng hiện đại trong việc tìm vé máy bay khuyến mại. Với trang web này Quý khách sẽ dễ dàng book được cho mình chiếc Vé máy bay giá rẻ.  *ĐẠI LÝ VÉ MÁY BAY HẢI ĐĂNGTel: 08.3512.3395*

----------

